# Joint supplement



## meggels

Do you guys have any recommendations for a joint supplement? Would like to get Murph on one as a preventative because of his subluxating patellas (they don't bother him, he does get a hitch in his step every now and then though). Want to do as much as I can to keep it this way... ;(


----------



## PDXdogmom

I haven't used it for my senior golden yet, but I know a lot of people have their dogs on Canine Hylasport and think it's really helpful. Apparently the hyaluronic acid is one of the ingredients that's supposed to be beneficial.

ttp://www.pupsup.com/Canine-HylaSport.htm


----------



## Caty M

I use a human joint supplement for Willow. Lots cheaper. Just a glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM one. I make sure to give wild salmon oil daily too- O3s are good for joints.


----------



## whiteleo

This is one that is highly recommended by some B.T. people..*System Saver*


----------



## liquid

Would it be harmful at all to use joint supplements as a preventative? As in giving it to a dog who has no current joint issues at all.
I wonder if it would even work as a preventative. Any thoughts?


----------



## CorgiPaws

I have recently become a realllly big fan of NuVet supplements, and am seeing more and more dogs first hand that have improved on it. I don't have personal experience with their joint one, but the NuVet plus cleared up Kolas mange (don't worry folks, she will NOT be bred) in a snap. I'm actually considering just putting the entire pack on it.


----------



## Deaf Dogs

My dogs get the liquid version of Pet Tek's Re Gen Max Pet Tek's Wild Salmon Oil and Urban Carnivore's Primrose Oil

All of these help with joints. though my dogs dont have joint issues, atm, I stress about the Dachshunds's backs, so I supplement to prevent


----------



## magicre

PDXdogmom said:


> I haven't used it for my senior golden yet, but I know a lot of people have their dogs on Canine Hylasport and think it's really helpful. Apparently the hyaluronic acid is one of the ingredients that's supposed to be beneficial.
> 
> ttp://www.pupsup.com/Canine-HylaSport.htm


HylaSport Canine -- you forgot the 'h'.


----------



## magicre

whiteleo said:


> This is one that is highly recommended by some B.T. people..*System Saver*


currently, i am using connectin and whilst i think it's been helpful, i believe i will be ordering system saver...

i will never find a product that meets my picky standards, but connectin, arthro aid and i hope, system saver come pretty close.


----------



## Javadoo

Hylasport Canine user here...very happy with it. 
Joint supplements have not been shown to have any preventative benefits though. They are beneficial to dogs that already have joint issues, but they won't prevent joint issues or injuries from occurring. 
My lab Java had bilateral TPLOs (ACL repairs) and she also has ED, OCD & DJD in her knees. Hylasport works great for us and it's very budget friendly-$60 (free shipping) for a 6 month supply for a large dog.


----------



## meggels

I think subluxated patellas are already a joint issue though, even if it's not currently bothering him.


----------



## Javadoo

meggels said:


> I think subluxated patellas are already a joint issue though, even if it's not currently bothering him.


I was directing that part of my answer more towards "liquid" than you.


----------



## meggels

oh okay lol


----------



## Deaf Dogs

But the supplements I feed have some preventative value for spinal health. Not that it will prevent injury completely, of course, but it does help the degeneration. IVDD is a scary thing for me.


----------



## creek817

meggels said:


> Do you guys have any recommendations for a joint supplement? Would like to get Murph on one as a preventative because of his subluxating patellas (they don't bother him, he does get a hitch in his step every now and then though). Want to do as much as I can to keep it this way... ;(


Chicken Feet =)


----------



## 7766

Javadoo said:


> Hylasport Canine user here...very happy with it.
> Joint supplements have not been shown to have any preventative benefits though. They are beneficial to dogs that already have joint issues, but they won't prevent joint issues or injuries from occurring.
> My lab Java had bilateral TPLOs (ACL repairs) and she also has ED, OCD & DJD in her knees. Hylasport works great for us and it's very budget friendly-$60 (free shipping) for a 6 month supply for a large dog.


I have tried several joint supplents and currently use 21st Century. But after reading up on Hylasport I think I am going to try that. I have a dog with mild hip dyslpsia and tried several different supplements and she really has done best on 21st but it's getting harder and harder to find.


----------



## catahoulamom

I have had GREAT results using both Nuviflex (a flavored pill) and K9 Liquid Health (a liquid, I'm sure you've seen it at the stores you demo at). I personally like NuviFlex a little more because they add Cetyl Myristoleate and it's made in a human facility. 
NuviFlex Hip & Joint Formula!


----------



## Unosmom

Kind of chiming into the same topic, but does anyone have suggestions as far as supplements go for a dog with severe arthritis? my coworker has a 6 year old lab that can hardly move unless she's on meds (meloxicam), but she's concerned about stomach ulcers and possibly other serious side effects. She also has her on fish oil, glucosamine/chondroitin and I think nupro. 
I have some hyauluronic acid that I want to give her, but I dont know if it'll make much difference. 

I suggested this one based on reviews, any feedback on it or any other supplement suggestions? 

http://www.amazon.com/Liquid-Health...2I/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1334244135&sr=8-14

Another thing is that she has her on natural balance, I think the bison one which is mostly potatoes. I know that potato is a highly inflammatory starch, so when she's done with this bag, she'll put her on either nutrisca or acana grain free.


----------



## catahoulamom

Uno, that stuff is freakin awesome. I think I had saw the quickest results with K9 Liquid Health with my 16 yr old, when she was around. She had pretty severe arthritis her last year or two and you would never have known, unless I forgot to give her the supplement for a couple days, then she would noticeably slow down. I'd highly recommend the product.


----------



## magicre

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/13120-beyond-frustrated.html

there are many good suggestions in this thread, too.


----------



## meggels

I appreciate all the suggestions guys! Now comes the hard task of picking one LOL.


----------



## xellil

Unosmom said:


> Kind of chiming into the same topic, but does anyone have suggestions as far as supplements go for a dog with severe arthritis? my coworker has a 6 year old lab that can hardly move unless she's on meds (meloxicam), but she's concerned about stomach ulcers and possibly other serious side effects. She also has her on fish oil, glucosamine/chondroitin and I think nupro.
> I have some hyauluronic acid that I want to give her, but I dont know if it'll make much difference.
> 
> I suggested this one based on reviews, any feedback on it or any other supplement suggestions?
> 
> Amazon.com: Liquid Health K-9 Glucosamine with OptiMSM, Hip and Joint Formula, 32-Ounce Unit: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Another thing is that she has her on natural balance, I think the bison one which is mostly potatoes. I know that potato is a highly inflammatory starch, so when she's done with this bag, she'll put her on either nutrisca or acana grain free.


Tell her to find someone to give her dog laser therapy. No drugs, and it's been a miracle for Snorkels. Snorkels not only has arthritis in every joint in her back, she's got those growths that fuse her spine together. when she's not getting laser therapy, she can barely move. WITH laser therapy, she runs like a puppy (well, kind of).


----------



## Unosmom

Do you know how expensive it is? shes a groomer and doesent have the most flexible budget. Does insurance cover it?


----------



## twotonelover

Unosmom said:


> Do you know how expensive it is? shes a groomer and doesent have the most flexible budget. Does insurance cover it?


My vet charges me $10 per a treatment in addition to water therapy ($25 total for a small dog). Not sure how much they would charge if I JUST did the laser, but from my research, it averages about $25-50 a session depending on the size and number of areas being treated. Where you live would also likely affect the price. I live in the suburbs of Boston, so things are a bit more expensive here.


----------



## whiteleo

twotonelover said:


> My vet charges me $10 per a treatment in addition to water therapy ($25 total). Not sure how much they would charge if I JUST did the laser, but from my research, it averages about $25-50 a session depending on the size and number of areas being treated.


I believe Warm water therapy on it's own is a miracle worker for many dogs............


----------



## xellil

In Indiana, it cost me $20 per session, here, they charge from $30-$40 - my vet charges $40 normally but I talked him into giving me $30 since we go so often.

It's also possible after the initial series of treatments she wouldn't have to get it all the time. Snorkels goes once per week but my vet tells me most of his maintenance treatments are every 2-4 weeks. 

And Snorkels takes no medication for it at all. so there's a cost savings there.

i have no job at all, but I will get her treatment no matter what I have to do to get it. No one would buy my body unless there's an old fat lady group of admirers - but I would if I had to and I could find any takers!

Maybe she could trade laser therapy for grooming?


----------



## xellil

whiteleo said:


> I believe Warm water therapy on it's own is a miracle worker for many dogs............


I think there are many good alternatives to drugs for arthritis - water therapy, laser therapy, even chiropracty and acupuncture if done right. I haven't tried the latter because i haven't found anyone I would trust to be an "expert" and I am afraid of them hurting more than helping. But if I could find someone I trusted, I would.

And we will be swimming very soon - Snorkels hated it in our little pool in Indy but I think I can lure her into the lake with treats.


----------



## dustinshaw98

PDXdogmom said:


> I haven't used it for my senior golden yet, but I know a lot of people have their dogs on Canine Hylasport and think it's really helpful. Apparently the hyaluronic acid is one of the ingredients that's supposed to be beneficial.
> 
> ttp://www.pupsup.com/Canine-HylaSport.htm



It's an organic supplement. I'm not sure if a dog can metabolize that.


----------



## Javadoo

Unosmom said:


> Kind of chiming into the same topic, but does anyone have suggestions as far as supplements go for a dog with severe arthritis? my coworker has a 6 year old lab that can hardly move unless she's on meds (meloxicam), but she's concerned about stomach ulcers and possibly other serious side effects. She also has her on fish oil, glucosamine/chondroitin and I think nupro.
> I have some hyauluronic acid that I want to give her, but I dont know if it'll make much difference.
> 
> I suggested this one based on reviews, any feedback on it or any other supplement suggestions?
> 
> Amazon.com: Liquid Health K-9 Glucosamine with OptiMSM, Hip and Joint Formula, 32-Ounce Unit: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Another thing is that she has her on natural balance, I think the bison one which is mostly potatoes. I know that potato is a highly inflammatory starch, so when she's done with this bag, she'll put her on either nutrisca or acana grain free.


I'd recommend she try Adequan injections. 
4 week loading dose, after that it's one injection a month.
It's like doggie crack....they feel and act like a puppy all over again.


----------



## Unosmom

So I talked to her today and she was very impressed with Snorkels story, so she's going to try laser therapy for her dog, I did some research for her and there are 3 clinics here that do it and its around $50 per session, so she's going to sign up for 6 and go from there. Plus she's switching to acana and gong to try that liquid joint supplement, so I hope it helps!


----------



## xellil

Unosmom said:


> So I talked to her today and she was very impressed with Snorkels story, so she's going to try laser therapy for her dog, I did some research for her and there are 3 clinics here that do it and its around $50 per session, so she's going to sign up for 6 and go from there. Plus she's switching to acana and gong to try that liquid joint supplement, so I hope it helps!


Man, that's really expensive. I'm so sorry. I've never seen it that high.


----------



## Unosmom

yeah, I called several places and its about the same or more everywhere, everything is pretty expensive in this city.


----------



## Deaf Dogs

Just a bit OT, but a friend of mine has a beagle that developed IVDD and was in severe pain and paralyzed. She did acupuncture with her, and within 3 sessions the pain was eased and she was walking, within 6 she was completely normal, and back to her old self. Amazing stuff!


----------

